# Immigration Advice for Supply Chain professionals



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear All,

I need some advice in terms of Australian Immigration. I am in supply chain profession for the last 8 years but i cannot find any Occupation listed for Supply Chain professionals. Do you in which category i should apply?

Thanks


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

What are your exact roles and responsibilities? 
If you're a SCM Consultant (ERP), you'd come under ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sol79 said:


> What are your exact roles and responsibilities?
> If you're a SCM Consultant (ERP), you'd come under ICT Business Analyst.


Dear sol79 - I am into Order Management, mostly placing orders in SAP and ensuring orders are delivered to our distributors worldwide. ICT is more related to IT professions but mine is not directly linked with IT solutions.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

insider580 said:


> Dear sol79 - I am into Order Management, mostly placing orders in SAP and ensuring orders are delivered to our distributors worldwide. ICT is more related to IT professions but mine is not directly linked with IT solutions.


Hmm, not so sure buddy. IF you're involved with configuration, you can still get by with BA. Hopefully other members here in a similar role could help.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You'd need to look through the ANZSCO descriptions of the occupations included on the SOL and CSOL (DIBP occupation lists), but from what you describe I don't think your occupation would be included. Your role sounds like an supply chain coordination (i.e. Order Desk) position and there would be more than enough suitably skilled Australian citizens/PR holders already and not a demand to open this up to immigration.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You'd need to look through the ANZSCO descriptions of the occupations included on the SOL and CSOL (DIBP occupation lists), but from what you describe I don't think your occupation would be included. Your role sounds like an supply chain coordination (i.e. Order Desk) position and there would be more than enough suitably skilled Australian citizens/PR holders already and not a demand to open this up to immigration.


Dear Maggie-May24 - Thank you for your reply. This is my observation as well but i wanted to make sure my understanding is correct. Thanks for your help and support.


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

@insider580 - What is your course in college? If you are an Industrial Engineer, then you need to be assessed bu EA and make CDR in order for you to align supply chain job as an IE.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Kiree said:


> @insider580 - What is your course in college? If you are an Industrial Engineer, then you need to be assessed bu EA and make CDR in order for you to align supply chain job as an IE.


Dear Kiree, My education is in computer science but i have almost 8 years experience in Order Management. My designation is not a manager but its Order Management Analyst and the roles and responsibilities are more of Supply Chain Coordinator related. Is there a way out i can still find any occupation in the list?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I was also thinking that maybe Industrial Engineer occupation may match. But it all depends on your job duties and responsibilities. Job title doesn't matter much. Job duties do. Please go thru the SOL (skilled occupation list) as well as the CSOL lists of the individual states and territories of Australia.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I was also thinking that maybe Industrial Engineer occupation may match. But it all depends on your job duties and responsibilities. Job title doesn't matter much. Job duties do. Please go thru the SOL (skilled occupation list) as well as the CSOL lists of the individual states and territories of Australia.


Dear Nostalgia Nut, I just saw the roles and responsibilities of Industrial Engineer. This is not even close to what i do 

The only thing i see here is Customer service Manager. The letter which i have has almost 60-70% of the roles and responsibilities of Customer Service manager but the designation is "Order Management Analyst". I can share the copy of my experience letter in case some body wants to have a better understanding and suggest accordingly


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

insider580 said:


> Dear Nostalgia Nut, I just saw the roles and responsibilities of Industrial Engineer. This is not even close to what i do
> 
> The only thing i see here is Customer service Manager. The letter which i have has almost 60-70% of the roles and responsibilities of Customer Service manager but the designation is "Order Management Analyst". I can share the copy of my experience letter in case some body wants to have a better understanding and suggest accordingly


Share the letter details here (leaving out company names, etc). Hopefully, someone would be able to help.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Share the letter details here (leaving out company names, etc). Hopefully, someone would be able to help.


That's a good idea

This is to certify that Mr. XXX was working with XXX as Order Management Analyst from XXX to XXX (total 6 years).
Below were his roles and responsibilities:

-Ensuring that (company name)’s services and relations with external and internal customers are at the highest level of quality and efficiency 
-Ensure incoming international customer order handling, deliveries and invoicing
-Plans and monitors all the after sales services and ensure all the customer service related queries are addressed on time by maintaining sound relations with all the distributors
-Responsible for on time processing of all the orders received from Distributors as per the shipping schedule
-Providing world class customer service management to (company name) Customers by ensuring that customer orders are processed efficiently and responding to customer inquiries and requests on time
-Ensure all the correct prices and delivery requirement are met while processing the orders in SAP
-Review customer service standards where needed to constantly improve policies & SOPs
-Identify any gaps in customer service standards and propose improvement in process to ensure that (company name)’s services and relations with external and internal customers are at the highest level of quality and efficiency
-Propose any operational efficiency which can improve the Order management circle in order to deliver products to customer in reduced transit time
-Demonstrate high level of team building attitude by assisting rest of the team members whenever needed
-Pursue activities to establish and sustain collaborative/productive relationships with our customers
-Prioritize & supervise all the urgent orders needed by customers to ensure distributors are not out of stock
-Liaison between Logistics team & planning team to ensure timely and error free shipments to customer with necessary clearance documents required for customers to clear the shipments
-Coordinating new requirements and developments requested by distributors in order to establish smooth order management cycle and complete any test shipment if required
-Develop & maintain weekly / monthly open order report & monitor them on daily basis
-Ensuring all the Order confirmations (pro-forma invoices), shipping documents and invoices reach all the distributors on time in order to avoid any issue at customs 
-Assist in obtaining required delivery documents required for customs clearance (Legalized Invoices, PL & CoO)
-Responsible to request activation of any material for the region & to ensure the required goods are delivered to customers
-Co-ordinate with supply planner to effectively implement phase in / phase out of products (innovations, re-launches & new product launches)
-Actively supervise and follow-up on orders and shipment to ensure achievements of sales targets within the month cut off
-Ensure sufficient quality information is provided to the customers through periodic order management reports
-Responsible for issuing credit / debit note to distributors
-Supervise Supply requirements of Distributors in (name of countries) for major XXX products
-Tools used: SAP 7.10 (Order & Billing, Supply Chain), Order Upload tool & Excel

This certificate is issued upon his request and with no liability on the company of the its managers

May be someone can confirm if i should apply under Customer Service Manager !!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

We have employees in my company who do these responsibilities, and they are called Customer Service Coordinators. A Customer Service Manager position would be the manager of the department (so the person the Customer Service Coordinators reports to). It doesn't sound like your position is senior enough in the organisation.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> We have employees in my company who do these responsibilities, and they are called Customer Service Coordinators. A Customer Service Manager position would be the manager of the department (so the person the Customer Service Coordinators reports to). It doesn't sound like your position is senior enough in the organisation.


Dear Maggie-May24, totally agree with that you said but i still had hope because i read in most of the posts that authorities will only look into Jobs and responsibilities rather than designation. I have pasted the JD of CS manager below and you can see few points are part of my experience letter too 

- Organise and control the operations of call or contact centres, review customer services, and maintain sound customer relations.
- Developing and reviewing policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided
- Ensuring operational efficiency within a call centre
- providing direction and feedback to team members and assisting with recruitment
managing, motivating and developing staff providing customer services
- planning and implementing after-sales services to follow up customer satisfaction, ensure performance of goods purchased, and modify and improve services provided
- liaising with other organisational units, service agents and customers to identify and - - respond to customer expectations
- may work in a call centre

But i have to agree that my chances are very low


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You hadn't included any people management responsibilities in your first list, but you have above. If you do have people management responsibilities, perhaps you have some possibility of getting a positive skills assessment. It may be worth arranging a consultation with a registered migration agent as they would have more knowledge and experience and could give you a better assessment of your options.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Although I work in a different occupation (SAP Business Intelligence / Analytics Architect), here's the approach I used:

1. Draft a list based on your own performance objectives. Draft a separate list for each role that you've played (especially if you've been promoted or moved laterally along the way). 

2. Normalise them into a single list. 

3. Map each item on the list to the criteria used by the assessing authority and gauge your score.

I'm assuming that you have a performance assessment process in your organisation where you have goals related to people management / individual contribution, operational excellence, value creation, etc.

I found this extremely useful (and got a positive skills assessment).


----------



## Tejvir Singh (May 22, 2016)

*Need advice for Skill assesment*

Hello All,

I am a procurement supply chain professional with 13 years of experience. I need little guidance for the skill assessment as basically i am a Industrial Engineering graduate and has done different jobs like Industrial Engineer, Quality Manager, and Design manager jobs before joinging my current organisation 10 years back.

Even my current profile includes much more than Supply chain or procurement. My current designation is Production Zone Manager which includes, Sourcing, production, Quality, Supply chain, Process control, productivity improvements, Contract negotiations, Lean manufacturing implementation in Manufacturing sector. Infact i work in a Sports manufacturing and retailing company where we do contract manufacturing and manages all part of production but distribution activity until the stores.

My concern is, as i am an Industrial Engineer and do use some part of Industrial Engineering in productivity improvements, layout modifications but my profile is very vast.

Shall i apply for the skill assessments under.

1. Industrial Engg.
2. Procurement Manager.
3. Supply Chain Manager.
4. production Manager.

thanks in advance for your feedback.

best regards,
Tejvir Singh


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tejvir Singh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a procurement supply chain professional with 13 years of experience. I need little guidance for the skill assessment as basically i am a Industrial Engineering graduate and has done different jobs like Industrial Engineer, Quality Manager, and Design manager jobs before joinging my current organisation 10 years back.
> 
> ...


Procurement Manager looks like a good option for you


----------



## way2manila (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Tejvir,

What job code finally you did choose and what is your overall outcome? I am at your question stage so would get benefit.

Thanks in advance.

Amit


----------

